# DNIPRO | Projects & Construction



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*«Comfort City Lagoon»*













































https://comfortcity2018.dp.ua
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=152529358#post152529358


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*«Loft Project» | 7-11 fl | 2020 U/C*









https://dp.informator.ua/2018/10/08...aet-arhitekturnye-kompleksy-v-tsentre-dnepra/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Оffice hub «RiverSide»*


















http://vertexgroup.com.ua/blog/properties/mnogofunktsionalnyj-kompleks-magnezit-2/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Оffice hub «Pixel Plaza» *









http://vertexgroup.com.ua/blog/properties/obekt-na-ul-litejnaya-4/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*«RiverSide» оffice hub * 













































































































https://nashemisto.dp.ua/2019/02/04...-dnepre-pojavitsja-biznes-centr-na-vode-foto/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/ValentirovPartners/posts/2036193163123343?__tn__=-R


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/Valentirov...770037265660/1594768537265810/?type=3&theater


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://gorod.dp.ua/news/156134


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://alef-estate.com/ua/krasnaya-5-3/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://familyhall.dp.ua/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2126918


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2096865


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=157637802#post157637802


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*The Sun*




























https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=440506043186745&id=197432807494071


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*LOFT SMART *


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

_shopping center _


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://dniprorada.gov.ua/uk/articl...icya-korolenka-v-dnipri-pislya-rekonstrukcii-






















































https://nashemisto.dp.ua/2019/06/12...ie-centr-dnepra-izmenitsja-do-neuznavaemosti/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

_Shopping center_ *Cubic Meter - 2*






















































https://dengi.informator.ua/2019/08...stroitelstva-krupnogo-trts-na-ulitse-pastera/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Business center*


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*ТРЦ «ARTEL сіті-центр» | 25 000 м | APPROVED*


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*ЖК Respect Hall | 6 - 20 fl. | APPROVED*


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*ЖК West Hall | 26 fl*

*







*


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*«CENTOWER»*


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Business center 


























*


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*new metro stations by Zaha Hadid Architects

metro station Teatralnaya






































metro station Central*





























*Muzeinaya metro station*



















...


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

......


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

....


----------



## Ewok71 (Jan 27, 2005)

The Teatralnaya Metro Station looks amazing. When do they actually plan to open it?


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Ewok71 said:


> The Teatralnaya Metro Station looks amazing. When do they actually plan to open it?


in 2024


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

....


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

....


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*«Forest Hill» | 2-7 fl *

*

























*


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*«Ermolaev Center» | 13-19 fl *


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Mozart | 12 fl

*


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

MAYAK | 36 fl


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Manhattan | 8-25 fl | 2023*


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

...


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

...


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*RESPECT HALL*

*


































*


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*«Marshall» *


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Business Center Franklin*

*
















*


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

......


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*New embankment*

*


































*


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

......


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*new boulevard*













































......


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Business center*


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Hotel*


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*"CITE"*


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

...


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Ekaterinoslav depot*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Cityisland | U/C












































*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Lagom | U/C


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Gonchara | U/C



































*


----------

